# Advice on new tools



## Dubyeh (Mar 4, 2012)

Hello,

New to the forum here. I've been working as a apprentice for 2 and a half years now, done a couple years now of school. I started out in the housing and now I switched into a larger commercial company. That's my background so far, I also live in British Columbia, Canada. EH 

The journeyman I currently work with the most is one of those that like to bring one tool at a time into the job site, and makes a whirlwind of a mess of his work space. But in the end he does very clean work and makes a effort to do things correctly. 
I bring my bag of all the tools I have/need into the site in one trip, and he LOVES to use my tools and leave them all over the place and damage the tools I have using them the wrong way.

Anyways. I'm interested in what other people use for their hand tools that they bring into each job, not so much interested in cordless power tools.

I want to spend about 500$ and upgrade majority of my hand tools, just looking to see what other people use for brands on tools?

I'm looking for the best quality tools I can find. Looking for a full screwdriver set, Allen keys, tin snips, and really anything else anyone would like to mention.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Dubyeh said:


> Hello,
> 
> New to the forum here. I've been working as a apprentice for 2 and a half years now, done a couple years now of school. I started out in the housing and now I switched into a larger commercial company. That's my background so far, I also live in British Columbia, Canada. EH
> 
> ...


Black and decker ,


----------



## Dubyeh (Mar 4, 2012)

Oh, just wanted to mention that I just purchased one of those Veto XL top closing bags, and I need to fill it up. That's what I'm working with, let me see what you have in your bags for ideas on what to buy also!


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Dubyeh said:


> Oh, just wanted to mention that I just purchased one of those Veto XL top closing bags, and I need to fill it up. That's what I'm working with, let me see what you have in your bags for ideas on what to buy also!



A pair of pump pliers and a flashlight.

Not sure what else you'd need.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

A coat hanger

Roll of ductape

Pair of vice-grips

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Dubyeh said:


> Oh, just wanted to mention that I just purchased one of those Veto XL top closing bags, and I need to fill it up. That's what I'm working with, let me see what you have in your bags for ideas on what to buy also!


 






Hey W, it's customary for new bees to post us an intro; years in the trade, licenses held (or tickets if you're Canadian), etc.


----------



## Dubyeh (Mar 4, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> Hey W, it's customary for new bees to post us an intro; years in the trade, licenses held (or tickets if you're Canadian), etc.


I did mention in the OP. But, 2.5 years now in the trade as a 3rd year apprentice. Working to get my Journeyman Ticket as well as my b gas ticket.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

you say you are an apprentice, so the best thing is not buy any thing expensive since you not useing them any ways right. Also if you do buy new tools spray paint them pink so no one will still them.


----------



## Dubyeh (Mar 4, 2012)

Yes, I am a apprentice. What good is that going to do me not to upgrade my tools? I don't see the logic behind that.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

are you using them most or is your plumber you stated that your plumber uses them breaks them and leaves them all over the place right so it a no brainer. i am just schooling you on something no one told me if you are more active in the trade and the plumber sets you free and you workin alone then ya invest but till then wait or you will be spending double


----------



## Dubyeh (Mar 4, 2012)

Yes I totally agree with you. I work alone alot of the time, and just made it sound alot worse than it really is about the journeyman i work with. 

But I thank you for warning me about having to possibility spending money on tools more than once.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

you still have a few years to go i rec. to wait dont buy new go to pawnshops and fleamarkets and build your collection slowly that way if it gets lost or stolen it dont hurt that bad.


----------



## Dubyeh (Mar 4, 2012)

I don't really want to go that route at all. I get a tax rebate of 500$ every year. I was looking for some ideas on good brand names for some tools to purchase.


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

revenge said:


> you say you are an apprentice, so the best thing is not buy any thing expensive since you not useing them any ways right. Also if you do buy new tools spray paint them pink so no one will still them.


Alllllllll my tools are pink ; )


----------



## MacMech (Sep 15, 2011)

Stay away from Crappy Tire tools there tin snips and channel locks are garbage. Buy brand name tools if you want to spend the money Wiss snips are good get a Fat Max tape. Rigid pipe wrenches are the only way to go. Spend the extra and get aluminum if you plan on using them a lot.
I'd stay away from pawn shops, you just wind up buying another plumbers stolen tools.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

PrecisePlumbing said:


> Alllllllll my tools are pink ; )


Purple is my color!


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Ridgid tools are number one- expensive but well worth it. only buy good quality tools. It is false economy to buy cheap tools you will only be buying new ones soon. also consider insuring your tools it may be well worth it.

Funny all my tools are green and gold.:jester: Aussie Aussie Aussie Oi Oi Oi !!!!


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

As a general rule of thumb, if it isn't made in Japan, Germany, or USA it will be a disappointment and a waste of money


----------



## Dubyeh (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the useful advice.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

With every pay check, buy one tool. It won't take a chunk outta your bank account and by the time your licensed you'll have evrything you need. 

For commerical its handy to have your own regulator and turbo torch also for a b tank, unless supplied.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Here are my preferences....
Tape measure= stanley fat max
Pipe wrenches= ridgid aluminum 14" and 18"
Pliers= channel lock (blue handle 420's)
Hand saws= 12" lennox....tiny tim saw=pasco
Copper tubing cutters= ridgid 
Abs cutters= reed
Crescent wrenches= craftsman or crescent brand
Torch= stk 99 turbo torch
Utility knife=stanley quick change blades
Markers= sharpies!
Work wear= carhartts bibs and pants, redwing boots, dickies button up shirts.
Flashlight= mini mag-lite
Cordless power tools= 18v xrp dewalt
Power tools= makita, milwaukee!

These are just a few tools an apprentice should have in his bucket/bag.
I have made many thousands of dollars with simple tools in my bag anything extra is in the truck bucket boss. Most all the tools mentioned I have owned for more than 13 years.
Good luck.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Whatever you do DO NOT BUY LENNOX PIPE WRENCHES!!


----------



## coast to coast (Feb 17, 2012)

DesertOkie said:


> Whatever you do DO NOT BUY LENNOX PIPE WRENCHES!!


I second that . Bought 1 because they didn't have a ridgid and I was figuring it was going to be alright but boy was I wrong , junk . Almost turned me off Lenox altogether but I do love their new hack saw with the blue handle .


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

cra fts man snips, ridgid cutters, general autocuts, knipex channel locks, cresent adjustable wrench wide mouth stanley adjustable wrench wide mouth, lenox hack saw, lenox minni saw, raptor multi ratcheting screw driver, ridgid waste tubing cutter plasic, ridgid telescoping basin wrench, imperal swegging tool, kobalt 3oz sledge, craftsman hammer, two craftsman screw drivers, raptor torque tee, turbo torch acet, gage with a3 a5 a11 a14 a32 and rosebud, elkay screwdriver for elkay clips, ridged pipe wrench aluminum 10 12 14 18 24 36, kobalt pvc ratchet cutter, stanley fat max tape measure, craftman level grade 12 in, and torpedo and 2 footer, drop light, leatherman wave mag flashlight, husky allen wrench set, craftman wood chissel 1/2 3/4 1 7/8 cold chisel and thinest guitar string thats some things i got


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

I bought Reed aluminum pipe wrenches 14, 18, 24.. 

They ain't cheap.
The quality is the same as Ridgid, everybody has Ridgid.. (and there was NO way I was gonna rattle can my new wrenches, just so they'd be different)


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Klein screw drivers and nut drivers, expensive as he'll but well worth it!


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Douglas adjustable pliers (channel locks )
Ridgid pipe wrenches 
Craftsman wrenches (adjustable and non)
Weiss tin snips 
Craftsman screw drivers 
Get a GOOD torpedo level 
Fat max tape measure 25fter
Klien strippers and ***** 
Good key hole saw 
UEI multi meter 
Simpson ohm meter 
Ridgid stainless blade poly knife 
Eklind allan keys metric and standard

Sent from my DROIDX using Plumbing Zone


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Pawn shops rarely have deals.

Buy power tools new.

Quality hand tool can be used.

Check garage sales and swap meets.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Don't forget the Milwaukee Hackzall!


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

DesertOkie said:


> Whatever you do DO NOT BUY LENNOX PIPE WRENCHES!!


Yup I did they were ok but they aren't worth a damn


----------



## Davedine (Mar 29, 2012)

I remember when I was a apprentice, it sucked it wasn't,a union company I started with so there was no hey brother let me show you this.they would use my tools make up silly names for fittings and tools to make me look like a fool when I would go to the supply house and ask for it. I got fired from so many companies for getting pissed off its not funny. After a while I stopped bring tools except for a tape measure I figured I was getting paid to be a helper so that's what I did help, and watched learn and keep my mouth shut,went to school at night to better myself and started enjoying plumbing again,rather than give you a tool list my friend I will tell you this, learn as much as you can don't worry about the other guy, and go to school to learn something different,welding,HVAC,drafting, it will help you better your career , good luck my friend funny thing is one of the ******* that loved to get to me I ended up taking he,s job and his girlfriend I still laugh to this day HA HA HA HA!


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

A good flashlight 180+ lumens are great


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

If you like quality 

adjustable wrenches - .................Proto (kms tools)
combo wrenches -...................... Gearwrench (ratcheting) (RSL)
pipe wrenches -..........................ridgid (home depot)
multimeter -...............................fieldpiece or fluke (PM me I have some for sale)
Nut drivers -...............................Klein (home depot) long shaft magnetic
screwdrivers -.............................Wera (KMS tools)
Allen keys -................................proto or klein
pliers -......................................knipex (chadstoolbox.com or KMS tools)
Flashlight -................................terralux (RSL) 2 modes 100 and 300 lumens
Pex cutters ...............................ridgid or lennox
tube cutters -.............................ridgid
tin snips - .................................lennox or weiss
hacksaw -..................................lennox
level -.......................................raptor from wolseley (checkmate copy)
wire strippers - ..........................ideal or klein
crimpers - .................................ideal or klein


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

Good picks from Eddie C. I was the apprentice that bought a tool every payday, and now some of them are almost as old as me. Yeah, I've lost tools before, but buying quality makes you more careful than buying junk. Anytime an apprentice borrows a tool twice, I say guess it's time you bought one of those. Whatever you're bumming, you should be buying. And if you want to look like a real rock star, buy Snap-On pipe wrenches. They're just as good as Ridgid......and twice as much!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

plumber666 said:


> Good picks from Eddie C. I was the apprentice that bought a tool every payday, and now some of them are almost as old as me. Yeah, I've lost tools before, but buying quality makes you more careful than buying junk. Anytime an apprentice borrows a tool twice, I say guess it's time you bought one of those. Whatever you're bumming, you should be buying. And if you want to look like a real rock star, buy Snap-On pipe wrenches. They're just as good as Ridgid......and twice as much!


I was that way and still am. If Thers any thing I need I buy it on company ticket and they take it out my check 25 a week. I was constantly buying when I was an apprentice Other day I bought a new contractor calculator. Adds fractions feet inches meters and converts and a hole lot more. I'm thinking of buying the millwalke copper tubing cutter 12 volt I think
It is !!!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

eddiecalder said:


> If you like quality
> 
> adjustable wrenches - .................Proto (kms tools)
> combo wrenches -...................... Gearwrench (ratcheting) (RSL)
> ...


Hey... quit looking in my toolbox


----------



## rzp 06 (Mar 21, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I was that way and still am. If Thers any thing I need I buy it on company ticket and they take it out my check 25 a week. I was constantly buying when I was an apprentice Other day I bought a new contractor calculator. Adds fractions feet inches meters and converts and a hole lot more. I'm thinking of buying the millwalke copper tubing cutter 12 volt I think
> It is !!!


Those cutters are awesome! I use them all the time and they're really great for cuttin in stops under cabinets.. They fit in pretty tight spots. just keep em lubed and dont get your hand caught in there :thumbsup:


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

I also keep most of my stuff in a veto pro pac. Mainly because you can easily tell when something is missing.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

rzp 06 said:


> Those cutters are awesome! I use them all the time and they're really great for cuttin in stops under cabinets.. They fit in pretty tight spots. just keep em lubed and dont get your hand caught in there :thumbsup:


What is a good price for them. Where did you get them ??


----------



## rzp 06 (Mar 21, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> What is a good price for them. Where did you get them ??


Wish I could tell ya man, the boss bought it.. I'm thinkin of buying my own but I haven't shopped for them yet.. I think I remember the boss sayin he got a pretty good deal on that one for around 140ish (cad).

It cuts up to 1" but I've noticed that at 1" it leaves a bur that needs to filed off but that still beats using a manual cutter all day. Under 1" the bur isn't usually a problem. We've gone through 2 wheels in just under a year but it gets used in some nasty spots at times.. If you find a good price, buy it. Great tool imo.


----------



## seanny deep (Jan 28, 2012)

A good basterd file and some basic handtools plumb bob g torpedo level tin snips ect ect should get you started.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

seanny deep said:


> A good basterd file and some basic handtools plumb bob g torpedo level tin snips ect ect should get you started.


Who you calling a basterd??? Lol


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Who you calling a basterd??? Lol


 Ever seen a b*tchy file?


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I like my Knipex pliers but the new Milwaukees would be really tempting if I needed replacements.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

you know i bought those knipex at lowes on sale a pair for 17 bucks i hated them at first push the button and so on but after i got use to them i dont think i would be able to use any other brand now lol


----------



## Doubletap (May 5, 2010)

If you fill that bag up with hand tools you may end up with a hundred pound bag. 

My rule is "if I break a tool through normal use I buy s better one, if I loose it or abuse it the next one is cheaper"


----------



## Narin (May 2, 2012)

Just because someone is an apprentice it doesn't mean they don't know how to use tools? Are you on crack? Some apprentices are better than tradesman, not many but still.

Anyway, back on topic.

Tape measure - nothing special, they usually get messed up with sand anyway
Spanner - I love my 8" Bacho wide jaw. Opens up wider than my standard 12" Sizes depend on what you're doing. You definitely want more than one shifter
Multi grips - Ridgid water pump 10 or 12
Level - Stanley or Stabila are pretty good. I'd get 300mm, 600m and 1200mm levels
Saw - Bahco hack saws are pretty good, especially the quick blade change ones. You don't want something too heavy
Wood saw - Anything really, don't get a crappy short one, around 450mm is a good blade length
Pipe Wrench - Definitely Ridgid
Rasp/file - Half round is generally the most used. I have flat, half round and round files
Screwdrivers - I'd buy a set if i were you, 17 pce or something. Stanley are quite good. I love my long flathead screwdriver for chipping and levering things.
Hammers - Estwing make the best hammers in my opinion. Obviously a claw hammer is most used. Drilling (gympie) hammer and ball pein hammers are useful also.
Chisel - Various sized wood chisels (stanley) Cold chisel, anything really, just something long.
Vice grips - Irwin make some pretty good vice grips imo
Allen keys - kincrome are my favorite. I like the sets that have each key separately, makes the job easier having a short end sometimes. Just need to take extra care to not lose them!
Trowel - Gauging or pointing trowel. I personally love Marshalltown. I've had cheap trowels that just snap in half.
Snips - Wiss
Pliers - Something long nose is always handy for removing washers etc.

Things like expanders, cutters and benders I'd go Ridgid, no doubt!

It's really up to you, and what you prefer. There's so many more tools I can list. You can never have enough tools  When buying tools I'd definitely look at popular brands such as Ridgid, Stanley etc. No one wants cheap, crappy tools.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Make note of serial numbers on all power tools. Etch your name or company name on hand tools. This way the tweekers can't collect anything at a pawn shop. If you live on a major city with a lot of crime, get a good padlock for your work truck. Paint the rear windows if you drive a van.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

revenge said:


> you know i bought those knipex at lowes on sale a pair for 17 bucks i hated them at first push the button and so on but after i got use to them i dont think i would be able to use any other brand now lol


I can't use any other kind. They have the best grip and bite. Lost a Cobra last month and in two weeks I'll have a Knipex in my hand again.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

DesertOkie said:


> Whatever you do DO NOT BUY LENNOX PIPE WRENCHES!!


 Totally agree !


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

pilot light said:


> Totally agree !


I disagree. I have Lenox wrenches and they are just as good as ridgid And they are lower priced so if you ask me they are better. I'm not in high school where I have to have the most popular brand!!! But don't buy any pipe wrenches other then ridgid and lenox. I have an aluminum 24" Lenox wrench that is my weapon of choice when it comes to big screw pipe!!


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Don't buy any pipe wrenches other then ridgid and lenox.


Reed and Rothenberger also make good wrenches.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I disagree. I have Lenox wrenches and they are just as good as ridgid And they are lower priced so if you ask me they are better. I'm not in high school where I have to have the most popular brand!!! But don't buy any pipe wrenches other then ridgid and lenox. I have an aluminum 24" Lenox wrench that is my weapon of choice when it comes to big screw pipe!!


I got to agree .... Lenox does make some good tools


----------



## coast to coast (Feb 17, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> I got to agree .... Lenox does make some good tools


My Lenox pipe wrench must came from a different production line , plant , or they made a change , because the one I bought was junk , waste of money . Never again would u buy one . There new hacksaw now that's a different story .


----------



## salhb (May 11, 2012)

Dubyeh said:


> Hello,
> 
> New to the forum here. I've been working as a apprentice for 2 and a half years now, done a couple years now of school. I started out in the housing and now I switched into a larger commercial company. That's my background so far, I also live in British Columbia, Canada. EH
> 
> ...


Well, first of all label/mark anything you have especially if someone is using your tools, you have $500 to spend and you bought the Veto xl bag, that set you back quite a bit, most expensive bag you can get, you really need to fill it with good tools...first and foremost, dont buy tools at Harbor Freight, most of the posts gave you some good buying advice but dependent on what you buy, a couple of ridgid aluminum pipe wrenches and a few of the other high end tools will set you back quick, one post said "one tool a week" and that's great advice, also, do you work in a large or small shop? If you work in a large shop maybe they wouldn't mind assisting you while you load up on better tools, the bigger the shop generally speaking the better pricing they would get and you would find better deals through the supply houses than a home depot. Also don't neglect some of the deals you can find on Amazon.com as their pricing and selection is very good...


----------

